# 3 Random old houses - Holmfirth - Dec 2016



## Hippie Alien (Dec 20, 2016)

No name or history to be found on these three oddities. All we could tell is that it might have been part of a very old farm as there was a barn on the grounds and there were chemical barrels all over the place. Quite a death trap though this one as its far gone to wreck and ruin. Some interesting rooms full of vines coming through windows though.

*Pics:​*


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 20, 2016)

Very nice.I like these a lot.full of character.and you can't beat a good death trap ha ha


----------



## Rubex (Dec 20, 2016)

Wow, love this! What a gem - great find and pics Hippie Alien


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 20, 2016)

Very nice. I did notice the huge oak beams and the door.


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 20, 2016)

Some lovely shots there. I love all the ivy coming through the windows. great stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Dec 20, 2016)

You've found a little gem there HA, I loved it, Many Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 20, 2016)

Pretty good stuff.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2016)

I like that a lot, thanks!


----------



## thorfrun (Dec 20, 2016)

Loved every second of viewing that, Thank you very much


----------



## HughieD (Dec 20, 2016)

Superb stuff. Particularly liked the Watson's Matchless Cleaner box.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 21, 2016)

What a beauty and so many treasures!Ace shots,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 21, 2016)

A terrace of very original three storied weaver's cottages that have been going down hill (literally) for decades. One can see by the very substantial buttressing on the old machinery building how much slippage the site suffers from. In my early motorcycling days there was an old bloke who collected and sold old bikes living in the end property on the right - seem to recollect that he was the wife's granddad. Good old Nuttalls, their factory was at the bottom of Queen's Road Doncaster and we lived literally yards from the factory and the minty smell! At this time of year a young lad knocking on the back door always got a very large freebie for his stocking - happy days!


----------



## Potter (Dec 21, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Superb stuff. Particularly liked the Watson's Matchless Cleaner box.



Yes, that is really nice. Surprised how good condition it looks.


----------



## Potter (Dec 21, 2016)

I love the mixture of ages of stuff


----------

